# Thought on this horse I'm interested in..



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's pretty young.  But looks nice. Although I'd like to see more shots.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sa...earch_id=f1dcb8a4-520e-4c7f-b9ec-30baf7247625
There is his other ad.

He looks really downhill in the first pictures and then pretty even (if not slightly uphill) in the second one, so I don't know what going on there, different angles? I also don't like his shoulders and has upright pasterns. Although I love his head and his color. I think he is gorgeous.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, could that training fork be any shorter?? Goodness! Can't critique from that first ad, but from the pictures/ad that Supermane pulled:
First picture:
Downhill! Not a great shoulder angle, steep croup. Nice short back, shortish neck.
Second picture: Lots of white around the eye which I am not a fan of; a horse should have a nice soft eye - I realize he's a paint, but it's just my personal opinion. At warmblood stallion gradings they will mark a stallion down if they have white around the eye, it indicates that the horse is a little crazy - and I believe it. 
Anyways, he's pretty, and eye-catching, but nothing I'm jumping up and down about. 
He is incentive-fund enrolled, so that might be a good point?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, he is definitely downhill. :shock:
He looks pretty.  I like his eyes.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

They want way too much for him. I have seen better bred horses go for less. And he doesn't have that much training on him, so he's definitely not worth what they're asking.
What would you want to do with him?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Personally I don't like him. He's very downhill and somewhat I don't like about his face (may be that blue eye which looks almost white). Also he's very overpriced.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

IMO and by all means I am not a good judge... I don't care for him. 

There seems to be something about him that I am not a fan of. Yet I can't put my finger on it. It may be the way his coloring or pattern disrupts his natural lines or maybe the fact that he is a bit downhill. When I look at him I don't go WOW... Beautiful Horse. Its just more like. oh... nice horse. I think he is a bit pricey for what he is and his age vs. training.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i agree with everyone else - just wanted to add that he's goose-rumped, too


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

& I'd like to add that he is overpriced.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I actually think he's striking! (Call me stupid, but I absolutely adore his coloring) It's hard to tell conformation because in each pic I see something different....but I'm not a good judge on that.

I have such a hard time paying $8,000 for this horse though! I've seen better.....I guess it depends on what you are doing with him.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

My dear Harlee you know darn well that they are asking way too much for that horse. Take a look at its back legs, they are very upright and out. His extremely downhill, shoulder is blah. He is related to Roman and my old white mare tho =] I don't like him at all, he just looks confirmationally yucky to me. Hims got a goose rump too. But thats just my opinion


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

They told you! (kidding) He is really pretty in color but he's expensive and look at his little pink nose! It will sunburn... I know, I'm not help, sorry... shutting mouth now....


----------

